# Ищу людей с Хабаровска поделиться опытом восстановления ОДА



## Ярус (18 Апр 2017)

Люди, есть кто то с Хабаровска с проблемами спины?


----------



## La murr (18 Апр 2017)

@Ярус, Ярослав, укажите место своего проживания в персональной информации и Ваши земляки сами найдут Вас.


----------



## Ярус (18 Апр 2017)

Указал. Непонятно как мы найдём друг друга. Поэтому и пишу в разных темах. Вопросов нет к врачам. Есть желание собраться земляками и обсудить имеющиеся связи и наработки по проблемам со спиной. Кое какой опыт по реабилитации сам имею, борюсь с проблемами сколиоза давно, есть много информации по врачам хабаровским и методам. Поэтому земляки - пишите.


----------



## La murr (18 Апр 2017)

@Ярус, куда землякам писать-то?
Создайте тему, поделитесь опытом, а там, глядишь, и хабаровчане подтянутся.


----------



## Ярус (19 Апр 2017)

В прошлый раз, когда я поделился опытом, включив пару ссылок, меня забанили.


----------



## La murr (19 Апр 2017)

@Ярус, всё, что не противоречит Правилам форума, имеет место быть.
Значит, нарушали.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2017)

Ярус написал(а):


> В прошлый раз, когда я поделился опытом, включив пару ссылок, меня забанили.


А всю информацию со ссылки сюда положите, или выдайте их анализ.


----------



## Ярус (30 Апр 2017)

Друзья,  кто с Хабаровска, откликнитесь. Предлагаю делиться опытом по восстановления опорно-двигательного аппарата у нас в г. Хабарвоске. Сам очень много чего попробовал в городе и не только, есть чем поделиться. Сейчас занимаюсь по методике "системная биомеханическая реабилитация". Результат хороший.
Если есть желание поделиться, пообщаться по проблемам со спиной - пишите

Ссылки относятся к методике "системная биомеханическая реабилитации" (СБР) или "эксцентрика", автор - Блюм, есть форум СПИНЕТ, где обсуждается эта методика. Почему забанили - не знаю, ссылки давал на этот форум.
Анализ могу выложить, но боюсь тоже за рекламу сочтут. Сам пробовал много чего, сейчас остановился на СБР. Все это описывал как раз в теме, которую забанили.
Можно обсудить это в личке, а далее, если сочтете важным, открыть на форуме тему.


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Апр 2017)

@Ярус, Хорошая система. Но не всем подходит. Я думаю 50/50 как и Бубновский. Тут все нужно индивидуально смотреть. Если проблема мышечная, то возможно получится восстановиться. Если есть большие грыжи, то только добьешь себя. По идеи эту систему нужно применять еще до того как начались серьезные проблемы. А когда там уже все плохо, мышцы с фиброзом, грыжи большие, то нужно что-то более мягкое применять. Т.к. эта система реально может добить человека, слишком уж этот метод жесткий, спайки там рвут и т.п.
Кстати они там на этом сайте пишут, что данная система не является лечением!
Эта система больше подходит для восстановления здоровых спортсменов.


----------



## Ярус (30 Апр 2017)

Вы точно бывали на форуме "спинет" и читали личные истории?
Там как раз люди именно лечатся.
Ясное дело, что это не панацея, однако восстановление идет быстрее чем у "аналогичных" Бубновского, Дикуля и т.п., сама суть метода совершенно иная. А учитывая коммерциализацию и отсутствие внимания к пациентам у Бубновского, индивидуальность подхода различается в разы.
Сайт Блюма по большей части рекламный... лучше читать темы (личные истории) на форумах "спинет" и "сбр". 
Конечно, при серьезных проблемах нужны другие методы, вплоть до операции.


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Апр 2017)

Читал я все это знаю, про эту систему. Да согласен она лучше чем Бубновский это факт. И люди знаю, что лечатся и помогает, даже выздоравливают. Но здесь на форуме есть такие, кто пробовали эту систему и в итоге результат ни как не положительный оказался.
Тут еще от возраста зависит много. До 30 лет и после 30 лет немного разные организмы, вы через 10 лет поймете. А в 45 люди говорят, что еще совсем другой организм. В чем он другой? Мышцы, ткани совсем не те, что были раньше. Процесс регенерации тканей гораздо хуже идет. И уже применять жесткие системы не так эффективно. Конечно тут еще все зависит от генетики самого человека.


----------



## Ярус (30 Апр 2017)

Ясно, согласен. Какие "мягкие" методики в виду? остеопатия?
У Блюма, Бубновского ...да любая нагрузка может корректироваться по силе и времени, в любом возрасте она показана в плане реабилитации, разве нет?


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Апр 2017)

Да в любом возрасте я согласен если здоровое тело и нет больших грыж и т.п., если есть только проблемы с мышцами, скорректировать проблему и гуляй дальше. Так и нужно делать в принципе. Как только чуть чуть началось, сразу массаж, СБР и ты как огурец!
А еще после 30 лет - Апитерапия и гимнастика на растяжку йога. Я вот тут в теме писал свой опыт по этому поводу. Кратко могу сказать, что регулярный прием пчелиного яда делает мышцы и ткани более пластичными, тело вдруг становится как в 16 лет. Но есть противопоказания не всем идет это дело.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/19113/page-2


----------



## Georg_I (30 Апр 2017)

Ярус написал(а):


> Вы точно бывали на форуме "спинет" и читали личные истории?
> Там как раз люди именно лечатся.


Точно, точно . Читал.
Ваше знание основывается именно на этих личных историях, где рассказчики сами себе устанавливают диагнозы, сами лечатся, сами затем выздоравливают? 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А всю информацию со ссылки сюда положите, или выдайте их анализ.


@Ярус, если есть что сказать, давайте, своими словами, какие принципы положены в основу оздоровительной чудо-системы?
А я вам помогу начать...



Ярус написал(а):


> ...относятся к методике "системная биомеханическая реабилитации" (СБР) или "эксцентрика", автор - Блюм


Первое ваше заблуждение.
Проф. Блюм - автор своей собственной системы реабилитации, защищенной целой системой патентов. Принципы своей методики Блюм, насколько мне известно, нигде не публиковал и не рассказывал.
Объективных оценок результатов применения методики тоже нет. Практически полностью закрытая от внешнего мира авторская система оздоровления.
Поэтому не можете на нее ссылаться в качестве доказательства эффективности.

Те, кто называют себя "эксцентриками", подглядели что-то у Блюма, якобы просекли суть его методики оздоровления, и, нарушая авторские права, на полулегальных основаниях принялись "лечить" других,
причем на коммерческой основе .



Ярус написал(а):


> Анализ могу выложить...


Давайте. Именно анализ, а не очередную личную историю...


----------



## Ярус (30 Апр 2017)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Точно, точно . Читал.
> Ваше знание основывается именно на этих личных историях, где рассказчики сами себе устанавливают диагнозы, сами лечатся, сами затем выздоравливают?


К сожалению, именно так это и работает. Какие еще есть варианты у людей?
Если говорить о себе. Неврологов и центры реабилитации я уже проходил - без толку. Лучше всего работает метод исключения: услышал о специалисте или методе, проанализировал насколько мозгов хватило, попробовал. Не получилось - идем дальше искать, помогло - отлично, смотрим как работает метод в долгосрочной перспективе. Объективно я могу быть не прав, это мои личные ощущения на уровне "хуже" или "лучше", которые однако гораздо важнее чье-то "объективности".
Диагнозы ставят не просто так, методика подразумевает Системную Биомеханическую Реабилитацию, это целая система знаний.


Georg_I написал(а):


> @Ярус, если есть что сказать, давайте, своими словами, какие принципы положены в основу оздоровительной чудо-системы?


Принципы оптимизации биомеханики ОДА, начиная с таза. Восстановление идет за счет эксцентричного режима работы за счет специальных упражнений, автором которых является Блюм. Эти упражнения не скрыты, посмотрите форум, все можно проверить на себе.


Georg_I написал(а):


> Первое ваше заблуждение.
> Проф. Блюм - автор своей собственной системы реабилитации, защищенной целой системой патентов. Принципы своей методики Блюм, насколько мне известно, нигде не публиковал и не рассказывал.
> Объективных оценок результатов применения методики тоже нет. Практически полностью закрытая от внешнего мира авторская система оздоровления.
> Поэтому не можете на нее ссылаться в качестве доказательства эффективности.


Давайте будем реалистами. Больному человеку некогда проводить глубокий анализ системы, да и как это сделать? Выберите любой метод: остеопатия, массаж, мануальная терапия, иглоукалывание, бубновский.  Дайте мне их развернутый анализ... Скорее человек обращает внимание на личные истории и лишь немного цепляет теорию, а затем пробует, если видит в этом просвет. Опять таки, если говорить о себе, последовательно пробовать каждый из методов и делать выводы - мне кажется более подходящий способ найти то, что поможет именно тебе.


Georg_I написал(а):


> Те, кто называют себя "эксцентриками", подглядели что-то у Блюма, якобы просекли суть его методики оздоровления, и, нарушая авторские права, на полулегальных основаниях принялись "лечить" других,
> причем на коммерческой основе .


И правильно сделали. Они помогают людям, а не зарабатывают деньги. Это значительно дешевле, чем у Блюма. Заниматься можно и дома, если хватит воли и терпения, что народ и делает, обучившись у специалистов (см. спинет).


Georg_I написал(а):


> Давайте. Именно анализ, а не очередную личную историю...


Я хочу рассказать о себе,  о том, что мне это помогло, в отличии от большинства методов, которые я пробовал, которые кстати и описаны на форуме. Если есть люди, которые через это прошли, то нам есть о чем поговорить и чем поделиться. Для того и написал сюда. 
Если кому-топомогают традиционные методы, то я очень рад за таких людей. Мне, к сожалению, не помогло.


Georg_I написал(а):


> А я вам помогу начать...


Был бы рад понять, что вы имеете в виду, чем помочь? какие методы?


----------



## Georg_I (30 Апр 2017)

Ярус написал(а):


> Диагнозы ставят не просто так, методика подразумевает Системную Биомеханическую Реабилитацию, это целая система знаний.


@Ярус, вы лично владеете этой "целой системой знаний"?
Если владеете, поделитесь - опишите основные принципы! Многие вам будут признательны, и я в том числе.

А если пытаетесь на этом форуме пропагандировать то, в чем сами еще не разбираетесь, просто ссылаясь на  никому неизвестную методику, кроме разумеется самого Блюма, и прикрываясь:


Ярус написал(а):


> Это значительно дешевле, чем у Блюма.


то, почему бы вам не поделиться своей личной историей на соответствующем ресурсе.
Там вы найдете поддержку и понимание, таких же, *уверовавших*.


----------



## Тигги (30 Апр 2017)

Ярус написал(а):


> Сейчас занимаюсь по методике "системная биомеханическая реабилитация". Результат хороший.


Как долго Вы занимаетесь и через какое время появились первые результаты? Сами дома занимаетесь? Насколько я поняла, для занятий по этой методике если заниматься дома самому, то нужны спец. тренажеры и соответственно место в квартире под тренажеры. А самое главное - для занятий СБР нужен помощник (партнер), причем не абы какой, а достаточно сильный. Т.е. самому заниматься не получится, либо к ним в зал, либо домой их тренажеры + помощник, так?


----------



## Georg_I (30 Апр 2017)

Во время второй мировой войны американцы на одном из островов в Тихом океане, на котором обитало практически первобытное племя, построили военный аэродром. Туземцам оказывали гуманитарную помощь, кормили.
Война закончилась, военную базу ликвидировали, американцы убрались восвояси.
Туземцы, типа, восстановили аэродром - построили самолеты из соломы, причем с удивительной точностью воспроизвели, построили наблюдательную вышку, на ней постоянно дежурил туземец - с наушниками на голове из соломы , вглядываясь в небо и ожидая возвращения кормильцев.

Эксцентрики, со своим подражанием Блюму, с их тренажерами, которые они сами же, не без чувства юмора, прозвали  - "поподавы", напоминают аборигенов с этого острова.


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Апр 2017)

@Ярус, Что-то я сомневаюсь, что на системе СБР можно просто так дома заниматься.


----------



## Тигги (30 Апр 2017)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Туземцы, типа, восстановили аэродром - построили самолеты из соломы, причем с удивительной точностью воспроизвели, построили наблюдательную вышку, на ней постоянно дежурил туземец - с наушниками на голове из соломы , вглядываясь в небо и ожидая возвращения кормильцев.


Ой, какие молодцы! Вот бы глянуть как у них получилось...ждали кормильцев вглядываясь в небо....как мило...


----------



## Georg_I (30 Апр 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Вот бы глянуть как у них получилось...


@Тигги, был документальный фильм, не могу вспомнить его название...
Туземцы верно связали свое благополучие с прилетающими самолетами, удивительно точно, в натуральную величину построили модели этих самолетов, воспроизвели в качестве ритуала вышку и наблюдателя в наушниках, тоже с удивительной точностью - из наушника даже торчала импровизированная антенна.
Но подражание, всего лишь только подражание...
Если Блюм не раскрывает секреты своей методики, то копируя его тренажеры, методикой не овладеешь.
Это трансляция через наушники... из соломы .


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Апр 2017)

_@Ярус, Принципы оптимизации биомеханики ОДА, начиная с таза. Восстановление идет за счет эксцентричного режима работы за счет специальных упражнений, автором которых является Блюм._

А все проблемы с позвоночником практически связаны с тазом. Большинство проблем. Это самое сложное сочленение позвоночника и двух ног (два шарнира и позвоночник). По этому в нем и проблемы.
Если посмотреть на туже йогу, там тоже все направлено на работу с тазом по сути. Работа с подвздошно-поясничной мышцей, с тазобедренными суставами. 
Проблемы с мышцами ног и подвздошно-поясничной мышцей фактически приводят к проблемам с позвоночником. Перекосило таз, сразу перекос позвоночника, потянуло за шею, появился люфт в коленках и все ты инвалид!


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Апр 2017)

_Если Блюм не раскрывает секреты своей методики, то копируя его тренажеры, методикой не овладеешь.
Это трансляция через наушники... из соломы ._

Не факт! Я не думаю, что Блюм такой прямо уникальный и никто не сможет повторить методику. На любого умного найдется еще умнее. Вопрос времени.


----------



## Тигги (30 Апр 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Перекосило таз, сразу перекос позвоночника, потянуло за шею


 А если с шеи проблемы начались? Низ тоже потянется за шеей?


----------



## Georg_I (30 Апр 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я не думаю, что Блюм такой прямо уникальный и никто не сможет повторить методику.


Вот и не стоит свои домыслы выдавать за чужую методику.



Александр_100 написал(а):


> На любого умного найдется еще умнее.


Когда найдется, тогда это будет уже не методика Блюма, а методика Блюма_Еще_Умнее! 
Дерзайте!


----------



## VV1987 (30 Апр 2017)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Эксцентрики, со своим подражанием Блюму,


Для разъяснения вопроса:
Блюм не работал в вакууме у него были помощники (инструктора по физической реабилитации с соответствующим образованием), один из них проработав с Блюмом 10 лет, решил заняться частной практикой, от сюда возник СБР...
Но вообще думаю Ярослава опять забанят и конструктивного диалога не получиться)), Георг задал пару правельных вопросов, а дальше слетелись (Георг и вы тоже да-да, раньше было интересно вас почитать, сейчас уже больше похоже на передачу пусть говорят) главные спамеры форума , уже написали в теме (не по теме) кучу сообщений. Не понимаю почему модератор не выносит им предупреждений?


----------



## Georg_I (30 Апр 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> А если с шеи проблемы начались? Низ тоже потянется за шеей?


@Тигги, вопрос не ко мне. но... думаю точного ответа на него нет.
Есть Майерс с его анатомическими поездами, есть Бюске с его мышечными цепями, есть отечественные авторы с их спиральными мышечными цепями. В рамках этих подходов, ответ на ваш вопрос утвердительный.



VV1987 написал(а):


> Блюм не работал в вакууме у него были помощники (инструктора по физической реабилитации с соответствующим образованием)


Не могу утверждать достоверно, конечно, но говорят, что Блюм не раскрывал своим инструкторам принципы своей методики - они исполняли роль ручного "рычага" в его тренажерах.


----------



## VV1987 (30 Апр 2017)

Georg_I написал(а):


> Не могу утверждать достоверно, конечно, но говорят, что Блюм не раскрывал своим инструкторам принципы своей методики - они исполняли роль ручного "рычага" в его тренажерах.


Все верно говорят, после того момента как открыл клинику в Испании
Тут же речь о человеке который работал с блюмом с конца 90х, до 2010 года, когда система проходила период становления. Тут был человек (svetlanaV), которая подробно может пояснить и ответить на многие вопросы, но что-то я давно ее тут не наблюдаю.


----------



## Тигги (30 Апр 2017)

VV1987 написал(а):


> а дальше слетелись (Георг и вы тоже да-да, раньше было интересно вас почитать, сейчас уже больше похоже на передачу пусть говорят) главные спамеры форума , уже написали в теме (не по теме) кучу сообщений.


А себя Вы к кому относите? Разумеется, только Ваши сообщения имеют несомненную ценность и кладезь знаний.
 Мой вопрос к @Ярус:


Тигги написал(а):


> Т.е. самому заниматься не получится, либо к ним в зал, либо домой их тренажеры + помощник, так?





Тигги написал(а):


> Как долго Вы занимаетесь и через какое время появились первые результаты? Сами дома занимаетесь?


----------



## Ярус (30 Апр 2017)

Georg_I написал(а):


> А если пытаетесь на этом форуме пропагандировать то, в чем сами еще не разбираетесь, просто ссылаясь на никому неизвестную методику, кроме разумеется самого Блюма, и прикрываясь:


Нет, не пропаганда это, не начинайте навешивать ярлыки. Еще раз, *для чего я здесь*.
Хочу найти товарищей в г. Хабаровске, чтобы делиться опытом по восстановлению ОДА. Я могу рассказать о своем опыте, в том числе об эксцентрике, ну а может быть кто-то знает местных волшебников, я с радостью выслушаю их опыт. Я ведь много чего пробовал. Так что просьба не горячиться...


Тигги написал(а):


> Как долго Вы занимаетесь и через какое время появились первые результаты? Сами дома занимаетесь? Насколько я поняла, для занятий по этой методике если заниматься дома самому, то нужны спец. тренажеры и соответственно место в квартире под тренажеры. А самое главное - для занятий СБР нужен помощник (партнер), причем не абы какой, а достаточно сильный. Т.е. самому заниматься не получится, либо к ним в зал, либо домой их тренажеры + помощник, так?


Да, занимаемся дома вдвоем, тренажер занимает меньше 1м2, стоит в углу, не мешает. Ездил в Москву в командировку, заезжал к специалистам. Занимаюсь уже два года почти. Тренажеры очень топорные, но они работают исправно. В принципе и истории (в том числе моя), и тренажеры есть на спинете. Либо напишите в личку, я вам расскажу, фотку тренажера могу прислать)) Да, основная проблема, нужен второй человек, сам себя не подавишь.


Georg_I написал(а):


> Эксцентрики, со своим подражанием Блюму, с их тренажерами, которые они сами же, не без чувства юмора, прозвали - "поподавы", напоминают аборигенов с этого острова.


Отлично упражнение "поподав" кстати, зря вы с такой иронией.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Ярус, Что-то я сомневаюсь, что на системе СБР можно просто так дома заниматься.


именно этим второй год и занимаемся)на спинете все такие самостоятельные )


VV1987 написал(а):


> Для разъяснения вопроса:
> Блюм не работал в вакууме у него были помощники (инструктора по физической реабилитации с соответствующим образованием), один из них проработав с Блюмом 10 лет, решил заняться частной практикой, от сюда возник СБР...
> Но вообще думаю Ярослава опять забанят и конструктивного диалога не получиться)), Георг задал пару правельных вопросов, а дальше слетелись (Георг и вы тоже да-да, раньше было интересно вас почитать, сейчас уже больше похоже на передачу пусть говорят) главные спамеры форума , уже написали в теме (не по теме) кучу сообщений. Не понимаю почему модератор не выносит им предупреждений?





VV1987 написал(а):


> Все верно говорят, после того момента как открыл клинику в Испании
> Тут же речь о человеке который работал с блюмом с конца 90х, до 2010 года, когда система проходила период становления. Тут был человек (svetlanaV), которая подробно может пояснить и ответить на многие вопросы, но что-то я давно ее тут не наблюдаю.


Чтобы не повторяться, просто подтверждаю. Да, начинают все заниматься у учеников Блюма, которые работали с ним не менее 10 лет. Я думаю фамилии здесь ни к чему, кому инетерсно - узнают.


Тигги написал(а):


> Мой вопрос к @Ярус:


лучше в личку пишите, иначе если начну кидать какие-то ссылки - забанят.

*Георг, *про систему знаний, я честно признаюсь, что в не компетентен выложить вам весь анализ на высоком уровне, я не так глубоко владею темой. Это ведь не только Блюм, это и прикладная кинезиология (Лиф, Васильева), биомеханика, анатомия. Есть специалисты, с которыми Вам нужно дискутировать.
От себя могу лишь сказать - мне помогло. Если кому-то помог другой метод - это замечательно. Давайте делиться этим опытом.
*Георг, *все таки, если с чистого листа, как вы можете мне конкретно помочь? какие методы можете посоветовать?


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Апр 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> А если с шеи проблемы начались? Низ тоже потянется за шеей?


Я думаю, что если и потянется, то не так сильно и не весь позвоночник!

_@Ярус, именно этим второй год и занимаемся)на спинете все такие самостоятельные )
_
Какие именно упражнения делаете? Сброс те картинки или видео! Как дома, какие тренажеры и т.п. Вообще мне кажется тему нужно не такую создавать, не про г. Хабаровск. Создавать тему как кто вылечивает себя сам. Снимать ролики со своим участием, выкладывать на Ютуб и сюда ссылки.
Не знаю разрешат ли модераторы такое здесь. Но я тоже готов снять и выложить свой опыт. Также интересно посмотреть чужой. А это тут просто болтовня, а не тема как обычно!


----------



## Georg_I (30 Апр 2017)

Ярус написал(а):


> *Георг, *все таки, если с чистого листа, как вы можете мне конкретно помочь?


@Ярус, возникло недопонимание.
Вы сказали, что готовы выложить анализ новой оздоровительной системы:


Ярус написал(а):


> Анализ могу выложить





Georg_I написал(а):


> А я вам помогу начать...


Я в свою очередь и начал этот анализ, уточнив соотношение "теорий" эксцентриков с методикой Блюма - поправил ваше неверное утверждение.



VV1987 написал(а):


> Но вообще думаю Ярослава опять забанят и конструктивного диалога не получиться))


За год пребывания на форуме не был свидетелем "бана" за обсуждение идей, принципов, методик 

Но был неоднократно свидетелем того, когда под предлогом "конструктивного диалога" пытались протащить рекламу конкретной оздоровительной или лечебной методики. А уж ссылки на сторонние ресурсы прямо запрещены правилами.
Нет предмета для спора, так как в итоге выяснилось, что автор темы знаниями для подобного диалога не обладает, обсуждать нечего, кроме личного опыта использования "поподава".
Но, на мой взгляд, логичнее делать это на ресурсе эксцентриков.


----------



## Ярус (1 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Какие именно упражнения делаете? Сброс те картинки или видео! Как дома, какие тренажеры и т.п. Вообще мне кажется тему нужно не такую создавать, не про г. Хабаровск. Создавать тему как кто вылечивает себя сам. Снимать ролики со своим участием, выкладывать на Ютуб и сюда ссылки.
> Не знаю разрешат ли модераторы такое здесь. Но я тоже готов снять и выложить свой опыт. Также интересно посмотреть чужой. А это тут просто болтовня, а не тема как обычно!


Упражнения делаю те, которые мне дали делать специалисты, моя история есть на форуме спинета. Там же и ролики есть, люди выкладывают упражнения, результаты. В общем то действительно эксцентрику лучше обсуждать там, здесь отношение немного предвзятое...
Мне модераторы посоветовали сами создать отдельно тему про Хабаровск, я это сделал. Но мою тему почему то опять перенесли сюда.


Georg_I написал(а):


> Я в свою очередь и начал этот анализ, уточнив соотношение "теорий" эксцентриков с методикой Блюма - поправил ваше неверное утверждение.


Все-так не понимаю я вас. Есть ученики Блюма, которые вероятно и не знают всего, но почему же вы считаете, Блюм и "эксцентрики" - две разные планеты? Упражнения, методы и теория идентичны.


Georg_I написал(а):


> Нет предмета для спора, так как в итоге выяснилось, что автор темы знаниями для подобного диалога не обладает, обсуждать нечего, кроме личного опыта использования "поподава".
> Но, на мой взгляд, логичнее делать это на ресурсе эксцентриков.


Ранее я написал почему не могу выложить анализ. Я не обладаю таким массивом знаний, чтобы анализировать систему полностью, особенно с теоретической точки зрения. Я знаю только то, что мне нужно, чтобы себе помочь. Однако на спинете есть квалифицированные люди, которые могут с вами дискутировать на высоком уровне. Если Вам действительно интересно, вы можете свободно их найти на спинете.
Упражнения, это не только "поподав", вы это сами прекрасно знаете, зачем ерничать?
Да, именно личный опыт для большинства людей и будет являться показателем, а не анализ всей системы (с теоретической точки зрения особенно) на который могут уйти годы.
*Georg, *вы так и не ответили, какие методы лечения вы практикуете? мне действительно интересно, я готов пробовать что-то новое. К сожалению Ваш профиль закрыт, поэтому не могу посмотреть.


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Май 2017)

@Ярус, *Georg - *практикует Цигун упражнения.


----------



## Ярус (1 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> *Georg - *практикует Цигун упражнения.


А, понятно, в ЖЖ healthy_back есть такой, тоже мне советовал остеопатию, цигун и гипноз.


----------



## Тигги (1 Май 2017)

Ярус написал(а):


> в ЖЖ healthy_back есть такой, тоже мне советовал остеопатию, цигун и гипноз


У healthy_back сколиоз. @Ярус, у Вас тоже есть сколиоз? Я почему спрашиваю, у меня кифосколиоз, мануальный терапевт мне  грубо растянул связки и капсулы, позвонки потеряли стабильность. Теперь меня интересует все, что хоть как-то может помочь если не вернуть прежнее состояние, то хоть как-то стабилизировать.


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Май 2017)

Да к сожалению вернуть это не так просто как оказалось. Позвонки болтаются, из-за это постоянно обострения. То по лучше, то по хуже и так бесконечно.
Также мучаюсь как и Тигги практически плюс - минус.


----------



## Ярус (1 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А у него медицинское образование есть?
> Там в определенные точки ставят пчел.
> Начинают с одной, трех и так на увеличение.
> 10 сеансов нужно.
> ...


у него конкретно нет, но жена у него невролог, так что ставит вроде как с умом. Отцу ставил в проблемные места, в шею ставил недалеко от позвонка и в ноги (варикоз у него), в принципе у отца отзывы положительные. Ставит по возрастающей начиная с одной пчелки. В какие-то в общем то точки специальные. Как проверить насколько он делает все верно? в принципе уже договорился поставить пробную пчелку)
И еще вопрос важный, у меня астма в детстве была, не опасно? на укусы пчел реакции сильной нет вроде бы
*Тигги, *сколиоз у меня небольшой,но некомпенсированный, сильный ассиметричный гипертонус мышц - основная проблема, с которой боролся 3 года. Сейчас состояние хорошее, но не могу давать нагрузки на позвоночник, откатываюсь сразу, а хочется спортом заниматься. 
В плане стабильности позвонков, я бывал у нескольких остеопатов и нескольких мануальных терапевтом, один из них применял жесткие техники. Но бывал я там, когда еще не разбирался вообще в вопросе, по глупости. Слава Богу, до нестабильности недохрустели меня..


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Май 2017)

@Ярус, Вроде правильно ставит пчел. Да все начинается с пробной, одной. Астма не является гарантией противопоказания. Даже аллергия на мед не гарантия на аллергию на яд. Все очень индивидуально. Спросите у него есть препарат в запасе, на случай если у вас реакция грубо отрицательная будет, чтоб предотвратить отек квинки. Кому это идет, то отрицательных отзывов потом я не слышал, максимум никакой просто результат и все.
Это вам повезло, что до нестабильности не до хрустел, они костоправы такие.
Мне одного раза хватила, теперь все мучаюсь. СБР конечно хорошая технология, но вот как насчет нестабильности. Можно ли применять? Не вызовет ли эта система еще большую нестабильность в позвонках?


----------



## Ярус (2 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Кому это идет, то отрицательных отзывов потом я не слышал, максимум никакой просто результат и все.


Хорошо, отпишусь потом по результатам.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Это вам повезло, что до нестабильности не до хрустел, они костоправы такие.
> Мне одного раза хватила, теперь все мучаюсь. СБР конечно хорошая технология, но вот как насчет нестабильности. Можно ли применять? Не вызовет ли эта система еще большую нестабильность в позвонках?


Мое мнение, пробовать нужно все, что до этого не пробовали. Если боитесь, то в легком варианте. В любом случае, базовые упражнения в эксцентрике на мышцы таза вообще по-моему всем показаны и они довольно безобидны. Если нестабильность в районе крестца или поясничном отделе, возможно будут ограничения по "давилке".


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Май 2017)

@Ярус, Найти бы еще тех кто у нас в городе занимается этим. Если вообще занимается.


----------



## Ярус (2 Май 2017)

Соберите МФУ сами, могу вам дать свои чертежи. Мало места занимает, если есть угол какой-то, вообще идеально. Могу фото своего МФУ кинуть. В прицнипе, сборка и монтаж не займет много времени. Основная проблема - давильщик. Если есть такой-же заинтересованный больной - это идеально. Если нет - то заинтересовывать деньгами кого-то. Меня иногда родные, друзья качают, когда давильщик не может.
В общем главное больше воли и желания


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Май 2017)

Ярус написал(а):


> Соберите МФУ сами, могу вам дать свои чертежи. Мало места занимает, если есть угол какой-то, вообще идеально. Могу фото своего МФУ кинуть. В прицнипе, сборка и монтаж не займет много времени. Основная проблема - давильщик. Если есть такой-же заинтересованный больной - это идеально. Если нет - то заинтересовывать деньгами кого-то. Меня иногда родные, друзья качают, когда давильщик не может.
> В общем главное больше воли и желания


Если дадите чертежи и фото своего тренажера, то буду очень признателен. В личку почту напишу. Сделать собрать это в принципе я умею, много чего на дачи собирали. Заинтересованные больные есть в принципе.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Май 2017)

Я уже так-та себя изучил почти полностью, даже знаю где что нужно править в теле, чтобы не болело и иногда это удается при помощи растяжек йоговских. Вот вчера вечером болела нога. Я полежал на коврике часик поделал растяжки и поставил позвонки на место, натянул ноги. Сегодня ничего не болит. Но я понимаю, что это не на долго, там потом сжимаются обратно мышцы и снова начинает этот таз косить и опять болит. Очень трудно закрепить это состояние хорошее. Спайки в мышцах не дают. Я даже знаю где эти спайки у меня.


----------



## Ярус (3 Май 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Если дадите чертежи и фото своего тренажера, то буду очень признателен. В личку почту напишу. Сделать собрать это в принципе я умею, много чего на дачи собирали. Заинтересованные больные есть в принципе.


чертежи сбросил. Можете еще на спинете варианты посмотреть МФУ, там есть тема отдельная. Даже из дерева собирали.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я уже так-та себя изучил почти полностью, даже знаю где что нужно править в теле, чтобы не болело и иногда это удается при помощи растяжек йоговских. Вот вчера вечером болела нога. Я полежал на коврике часик поделал растяжки и поставил позвонки на место, натянул ноги. Сегодня ничего не болит. Но я понимаю, что это не на долго, там потом сжимаются обратно мышцы и снова начинает этот таз косить и опять болит. Очень трудно закрепить это состояние хорошее. Спайки в мышцах не дают. Я даже знаю где эти спайки у меня.


Да, есть такое дело. Когда занимаешься долго, начинаешь чувствовать организм. Если проблемы в тазу, то вам точно показана СБР, надо не только тянуть(расслаблять) мышцы, но и собственно работать с ними. Попробуйте без МФУ даже просто базовые упражнения поделать несколько месяцев, уже толк будет скорее всего.
По спайкам - это отдельная тема для разговора


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Май 2017)

Посмотрел информацию.
Теперь я понимаю, что я в принципе на правильном пути был уже год и до сих пор все делаю как как нужно. Только другим способом, способом растяжки. Смысл этой системы они разрабатывают тазобедренные суставы фактически. Это главное. Причем важно,чтобы они в обеих ногах одинаково вращались. А у меня как раз этого и нет. У меня один сустав лучше крутится, а другой хуже. Вот упражнение на картинке, оно направлено на то, чтобы улучшить подвижность суставов. А я его попробовал в перевернутом виде, но там дело в том, что спина скругляется, а нужно чтобы не скруглялась. Попросил жены подавить сзади на поясницу. При этом держишь спину прямо на сколько это возможно и прижимаешь ноги к груди. В системе СБР это была бы перекладин и давильщик.  Эффект быстрее с партнером ноги прижимать, потом встаешь и ощущаешь как у тебя тело ровно пошло почти и одновременно болят все точки где спайки, где зажато. Ты как бы идешь по новому, но не до конца. Потом правда мышцы сжимаются растянутые и люфт возвращается. Но постепенно можно заставить правильно двигаться тело.


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Май 2017)

Продолжаю эксперимент все с тем же упражнением. По прижимал ноги к груди со внешним давление (в качестве давления использовал жену). Потом встаешь, потягиваешься руками вверх, затем обратно приседаешь, округляешь спину и раз знакомый щелчок в пояснице и позвонки встали ровнее после натяжения. Ногу отпустило, боль ушла. Но стоили съездить по делам на машине по городу в течении 15 минут и все вернулось обратно к сожалению. Проклятая не стабильность. Будим тренироваться дальше. Хорошая идея построить такой тренажер дома в принципе.


----------



## Ярус (3 Май 2017)

Вообще в идеале, сгоняли бы в Москву на пару дней, к спецам, сделали бы мышечное тестирование, получили задание. Затем дома заниматься базовыми упражнениями и постепенно собрать МФУ.
Я мотался вообще с ДВ, по итогу с точки зрения денег и времени не так уж все сложно, если учесть сколько финансов было потрачено до этого на лечение, которые не давало результата.


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Май 2017)

Спасибо!
А так вы в Москву ездили. А я думал у вас там есть народ умный по этому делу. Про Москву я думал. Туда бы поехать к одному доктору, он тоже разбирается в мышечных техниках. Но и по поводу СБР тоже хорошо бы кто-то-то подсказал что и как конкретно для меня. С Москвой самое плохое это сама поездка. Самолет это 4,5 часа. Я столько не смогу сидеть. Может конечно вытерплю. Но у меня есть такая нехорошая штука. В самолете трясет иногда даже сильнее чем в авто. Короче иногда бывает прямо так как-то сядешь и треханет и там правую ногу заземлят так, что я вскакиваю с сиденья иначе нога отнимется, она мурашками вся и болит дико. Короче если не встать, то не знаю что будит. А тут посадка взлет, вставать нельзя. Да и там неудобные эти кресла, как в театре, у меня рост 190, коленки упираются в соседнее кресло. А мне нужно сидеть четко, чтобы коленки были ниже таза, если выше я сидеть больше 10 мин не могу так. Т.е. самолет это не для меня скорее всего. Поезд - это 3,5 суток туда и столько же обратно. Там конечно лежать можно. Но опять это все не для меня 190 рост не помещаюсь я там нормально. На боковых вообще ноги не выпрямляются, как-то ехал 2 суток еще не болел тогда, но не спал совсем, ноги не могу выпрямить. На обычных полках ноги свисают - конечно можно потерпеть, но ту еще проблема есть поезд качается, а если тряска и лежать, то позвонки смещаются и ночью я все рано спать не буду, т.к. у меня нога занемеет. Т.е. нужно мышцами держать позвонки напрягаться, а спать как расслабился и все поехало. Потом это обострение чтобы снять и разработать, нужно целый комплекс зарядки, а где его в поезде делать. Каторга это еще та будит поездка. Из за этого не знаю даже.......


----------



## Ярус (4 Май 2017)

Серьезно вас прихватило. У вас грыжи нет?
Мне кажется лучше потерпеть 3,5 часа. На счет толчков, по моему вы преувеличиваете, сколько летал, довольно редко трясет. На счет кресла, забронируйте место напротив стенки, там места больше. 
В общем то я летал с Хабаровска специально для занятий на 4 дня, просто собрался и полетел, по деньгам не так уж много вышло. Просто потому что уже все поперепробовал в городе. 
Вы напишите или позвоните специалистам сначала, а там уже решите.


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Май 2017)

Да я понимаю, можно потерпеть и слетать в конце концов. Я написал им вопросы. Надо все таки с начало до обследовать позвоночник. Я не все там обследовал в нем. А ко что предполагаю, но не точно уверен. А потом уже заниматься поездкой.


----------

